# Budgies and Tiels



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I have done a lot of google searching and reading about whether or not the housing of Budgies and Cockatiels is good or bad. 

I used to have a cockatiel and budgie living together, The tiel was a female and the budgie a male and they got along very well. Now, I have a male cockatiel and a male budgie... The male budgie's cage-mate(also male) just passed on a few months ago and he has been calling for a friend for quite some time. 

Whenever the cockatiel is out, the budgie is hopping around the bottom perches of his cage, and calling out to the cockatiel as if he were excited to see another bird friend. 

If they ever got to be friends together during supervised out-of-cage play times, do you think caging them together is a bad idea? 

The cage they would go in is a good size, 24" wide x 36" long x 30" high.

I see that some people have themn housed together, but some others swear it is a bad idea. 

If you do have them housed together, what are your experiences?

I don't mind leaving them apart if they don't become friends, so it's not a worry either way, I just want some input


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We had a budgie with us for a week or so (it was a present for my brother-on-law) and it was perfectly fine with our tiels, they didn't fight with it or anything. But his other budgie hates all tiels except Cinnamon and is mean to all the others so it really just depends on the bird.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

meowmiaou said:


> I have done a lot of google searching and reading about whether or not the housing of Budgies and Cockatiels is good or bad.
> 
> I used to have a cockatiel and budgie living together, The tiel was a female and the budgie a male and they got along very well. Now, I have a male cockatiel and a male budgie... The male budgie's cage-mate(also male) just passed on a few months ago and he has been calling for a friend for quite some time.
> 
> ...


Generally, it isn't a good idea to house budgies and cockatiels together because, as you have read, budgies tend to be pushy and sometimes aggressive with cockatiels. It may LOOK like they are okay, but there could be some subtle things going on that you might not see, like bullying or not allowing the other bird to eat. A cockatiel could not be ok with the budgie too, but usually it's the other way around. I wouldn't house them together in the same cage but would have them in separate cages right next to or near each other and allow them to interact on a play tree or stand together. If you find that they really seem to enjoy each others company, you may try some in cage time together, but supervised. They may do fine with plenty of space but not in an enclosed area like a cage.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I have never had any serious problems with budgies and cockatiels. They were easily introduced and got along quite well. I did have a budgie who always bickered with kisses every now and then, but nothing too serious. My other budgies would even preen my cockatiels. They became pretty bonded. As long as there is enough food, everyone will be able to eat. If a budgie is a bit bossy, he will eat and once he is full the cockatiel will be able to eat. I have had this happen, but I also offered about 3 different bowls for them to eat out of so this was minimized. This way everyone always got to eat. Even cockatiels would push other cockatiels away from eating.. just budgies are a bit more vocal going about it.
I would say feeding from two different bowls should solve that problem.


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

I too searched on the net for cage mates between tiels and budgies and generally it was said they were acceptable. However, I think its mostly up to the birds. If you birds are getting along out of the cage and seem to WANT to be around each other, I don't think it would be a bad idea to test it out while you are at home, not necessarily with them, but in hearing distance of them.

Heck, some budgies don't get along with other budgies!

Other said suitable cage mates for cockatiels upon searching were cannaries and finches. I think that would be neat in a large aviary

My tiel shows no interest in our budgies when he hears them, but I see a couple of budgies that show interest in the tiel when they hear it.

I'm not looking to house mine together, but I will see how they interact once qaurantine is over.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

m&m672 said:


> I too searched on the net for cage mates between tiels and budgies and generally it was said they were acceptable. However, I think its mostly up to the birds. If you birds are getting along out of the cage and seem to WANT to be around each other, I don't think it would be a bad idea to test it out while you are at home, not necessarily with them, but in hearing distance of them.
> 
> 
> I'm not looking to house mine together, but I will see how they interact once qaurantine is over.


A lot of people say "they're fine together" even though it is actually emotionally difficult on one of them but the owner isn't skilled reading body language. I have seen this before. If a bird is being chased away from food or is uncomfortable in his cage (his home in other words) he shouldn't be housed with that other bird.


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

braveheartdogs said:


> A lot of people say "they're fine together" even though it is actually emotionally difficult on one of them but the owner isn't skilled reading body language. I have seen this before. If a bird is being chased away from food or is uncomfortable in his cage (his home in other words) he shouldn't be housed with that other bird.


Hey, I agree. I have eight budgies and wish to house them together, but I had to remove one from a group of three because of what seemed territory issues. This was prior to the new flight cage. When quarantine is over for 3 of the newer budgies, I'm going to introduce them all together in the new cage and observe. They may not get to live together. If one isn't interacting with the others, I try to find something else for it.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

The cage has four feeding/water cups so if they did live together, they would definitely have many options for food and water. 

When I had two budgies Roy - who passed away, was definitely bossy. He would muscle his way in the dishes when he wanted to eat. Henry (still alive) seems pretty laid back, he would preen and get preened by Roy, the only time he would seem stressed was if I had my hand in his cage. (Something we are working on). 

But, I will just see how it goes... When the quarantine is over, I'll leave the choice to interact with each other to the birds. I'll open the budgies cage when Elvis is out and if they seek out each other's company we'll work from there. I'm going to either make my own, or invest in a play gym for them, and hopefuly that will help lay the ground-work for a nice friendship! 

I hope that Elvis' outgoing and friendly personality is applicable to bird-bird interactions, too! I just think it would be fun for both of them if they were friends


----------

